# looking for granola recipe (no sugar, no honey)



## eugenemama (Oct 16, 2004)

I want to make my own granola, but i'd like it to have ingredients that are ok for my 10 mo old. So, no sugar, no honey, no dairy, no oil....is this possible? any recipes you could share?


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

Apple Cinnamon Granola

1 1/2 Cup Rolled Oats
1/4 Cup Wheat Germ
1/2 Cup of Brown rice crisp
1/2 Cup Apple (shredded or finely chopped)
1/2 cup raisin or dried cranberries (optional-I omitted this until DS was 18mths)
1/4-1/2 cup brown rice syrup (more or less to taste)
1/4 cup Water
1 tsp Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Vanilla
Pinch of salt

Combine first 5 ingredients, mix well. In saucepan (or microwave) bring water to boil, add brown rice syrup, and cinnamon. Remove from heat (or microwave), stir in vanilla. Pour over oat mixture and stir to coat well. Spray cookie sheet. Spread mixture out evenly. Bake at 325 for 25 minutes or until golden brown

You need some kind of sweetner for granola IMO - still the tate is not sweet at all. So if your goal is to eliminate the sweetner all together, my recipe is no help. I guess you would just mix the oats and wheat germ and cinnamon then toast it at 325. HTH







Luck!


----------



## eugenemama (Oct 16, 2004)

thank you! that looks great! what is "brown rice crisp" though? is it in the cereal aisle?


----------

